# Today only- Discounted price on Canon refurb flashes and some cheaper lenses



## sagittariansrock (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks to CanonPriceWatch, I was about to spend another $ 373 on a 600EX-RT when I stopped at the last moment.
But it is a great price for the flash. Use the code TEDDYRFD. Shipping is free. I understand some low-end lenses are also included, but don't know which ones.


----------

